# When to do the air filter?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it out and look. If it's grey and grimy change it. However that much MPG drop is most likely not the air filter. I'd check other items such as transmission fluid (it should be changed every 45K miles) and gas. What gas are you running? You may need to throw in a bottle of fuel system cleaner.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

? Hope you aren't using gas.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TheRealHip said:


> ? Hope you aren't using gas.


Got me. I missed that this is in the diesel forum.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

With 45000 miles, change it out! I would go with 30,000 after that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> With 45000 miles, change it out! I would go with 30,000 after that.



The air filter service interval listed in the back of the owners manual is 45K. The air filter can be had for $10 online, so no reason to put off changing it.


EDIT: I also missed this was the diesel forum... GEEZ. Really wish all diesel topics started with a bold DIESEL in the thread title.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys in the 4 years that I owned me IT I only unsrewed the cover and Blew that dang thing out with compressed air and then proceeded to hold IT up to the sunlight to see if ya can see thŕough .. wallah good as new ..


There are some Diesel Fuel additives also !

By the way I messed OB's head up today !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> Hey guys in the 4 years that I owned me IT I only unsrewed the cover and Blew that dang thing out with compressed air and then proceeded to hold IT up to the sunlight to see if ya can see thŕough .. wallah good as new ..


You drive allot less miles than most. In 4 years I would have put on 100,000+ Miles, well beyond GM recommended 45K(at least for the 1.8L and 1.4T). Even if you blow off an air filter its still trapping a ton of dirt and remember compressed air can actually damage the filter. Besides not sure how compressed air could possibly clean that foam pre-filter(glued onto the air filter). 

At $10 a pop, I just change mine every fall with the cabin filter which is about every 18-25K.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

But you missed the part where I messed with OB .. and yes with only 32000 on the OD I still think I could have gotten 10 years of reliable ownership . I guess that a constant drive of 9 miles to and then from work wore my interest out a bit besides the point that I am the only rider did discourage me a bit .. Just no room for improvement on the cruze and tearing the entire interior apart to enhance the sound stage is ahh 
Ridiculous ..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I changed mine around 20k, It probably could of went another 10-15k but at 10 bucks a pop....

Unless completely caked beyond belief it's pretty much impossible to visually tell when your air filter is ready to change without a restriction meter. It could look dirty but still be doing an excellent job. Luckily we don't have to guess at $10/piece.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am on my 3rd or 4th air filter. I think I have been averaging 35K miles on the filters (air and cabin - I do them at the same time).


----------

